# Backflush eruption!



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Quick question - I attempted to backflush my Gaggia Classic today for the first time. I used the rubber disk sold by Happy Donkey but rather than forcing white froth from the bottom of the exhaust tube the whole thing just exploded once the pressure built up! I guess the seal just isn't great with the rubber disk. Should I perservere or buy/try the blind filter basket instead?


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

I back flushed my Classic for the first time yesterday (used blank disc though) and nothing shoots through the exhaust tube until after you turn the brew switch off. Perhapse too much pressure built up for the rubber disk thingy? Maybe try again but with shorter intervals?

p.s. is your user name trentend a Forest reference?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Useful video here:


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks all. I think where I was going wrong was removing the existing basket and just using the rubber disk. It looks like I actually place the rubber disk IN the basket....

Come on you reds....


----------



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

Chaffey said:


> I back flushed my Classic for the first time yesterday (used blank disc though) and nothing shoots through the exhaust tube until after you turn the brew switch off.


+1 Mine will only release the pressure after the switch is turned off.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

you were going wrong by not turning it off hehe

you only turn it on for about 5-10 seconds, then when you switch it off, the 3 way valve opens up and the pressure built up is released through the pressure exhaust. Thats what backflushing is









You cant just leave the button on until something explodes hehe


----------

